# "Rides on the Buckle"



## smrobs

Huh, I have never heard that before. I am looking forward to an answer too.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I believe it means Rides on the bit, as in Western thought? I may be completly wrong though.


----------



## Vidaloco

I've never heard the term. I could understand a person riding on the buckle, meaning riding forward off balance and off the pockets.


----------



## iridehorses

It's an English term. English reins have a buckle in the center. Riding on the buckle means that you are riding with such loose reins that you are actually holding the buckle. It indicates that your horse is so lay back that you don't need contact with his mouth at all times. (Pays to have once been an English rider :wink


----------



## back in the crosby again

Thanks, iridehorses that makes sense now. I am an english rider and had never heard the term before, but kept reading it in the ads for these eventing horses I am looking at.


----------



## smrobs

Hey, cool. Thanks iride, I learned a new thing today.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

I agree with iridehorses, but he said it way better then I could have


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

hahaha, opps I was close! **** and I ride english, and have always learnt english unless I'm riding my aunties stock horses.


----------



## iridehorses

After a long hack or a real workout in the ring, we used to "ride the buckle" home to cool out our horses.


----------

